# GSD Pup getting over excited when meeting other dogs



## Tilly Smith (May 6, 2009)

My 21 week old GSD pup goes completely over the top when he sees other dogs. He will bark and pull on the leash and I find it extremely difficult to get his attention (he just wants to play with them) - basically I have to drag him away.

I don't want to "punish" him so he sees other dogs as a negative but I don't want him to see other dogs as play objects.

Any suggestions on how on how to deal with this type of behaviour?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tilly Smith said:


> My 21 week old GSD pup goes completely over the top when he sees other dogs. He will bark and pull on the leash and I find it extremely difficult to get his attention (he just wants to play with them) - basically I have to drag him away.
> 
> I don't want to "punish" him so he sees other dogs as a negative but I don't want him to see other dogs as play objects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how on how to deal with this type of behaviour?


Be more fun than the other dog(s), and time your fun-ness to kick in before the other dog is all your pup sees. You are taller; you can see the other dog(s) way in the distance. :lol:


----------

